# UV Sterilize



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm looking for a UV Sterilize. Anyone know where I can find one at a good price?


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Go with a tubo-twist, I use one on my tank. Do a search and you will get numerous site hits.


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

Thanks, but they are up alittle up there in price. How do these compare to it and what size should I get.
http://www.petsmart.com/global/product_det...V+sterilize&N=2


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Jebo off of Ebizzay.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Blacksunshine420 said:


> Jebo off of Ebizzay.


That works as well. Plus, if you are looking for a price range, I am sure that you will find it on Ebay.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Coldfire said:


> Jebo off of Ebizzay.


That works as well. Plus, if you are looking for a price range, I am sure that you will find it on Ebay.









[/quote]
I was just about to reccommend eBay. I'm sure you will be able to find one there pretty cheap. Good luck!


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

ive got 2 9w ones for sale both only 3 months old


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

cleple is a power seller on ebay. I have used him on several occasion. When you win the action (which is where i got my uv's, and wet dry) he will give you his home phone number. GREAT service and fast shipping. I wouldn't buy from anyone else!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

From personal experience, I would NEVER reccomend buying a jebo/odyessa product....ever. 
Save up and get a turbo twist. I have one on each of my tanks now. Excellent results.


----------



## SAFETYpin (Feb 1, 2004)

I have two 3x turbo twists and I really like them. Just a little product recommendation.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> From personal experience, I would NEVER reccomend buying a jebo/odyessa product....ever.
> Save up and get a turbo twist. I have one on each of my tanks now. Excellent results.


From personal exp I would say the exact opisite. They work just as well as name brand and cost less then half. My tank is set up with mostly Odyssea products and everything works great. Clean, clear water, 0 water problems. Silent operation. 
I set up my whole tank fish included for less then he cost of an eheim filter.

Could you elaborate on your problems with odyssea products?


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

I'm new to this UV crap. But I saw a 9w from petsmart that works with as a powerhead. Its recommened for a 53 gal but it should be enough for a 90. I think.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

alcas74 said:


> I'm new to this UV crap. But I saw a 9w from petsmart that works with as a powerhead. Its recommened for a 53 gal but it should be enough for a 90. I think.


I think for that size tank you need one 2x that wattage. I think 18w is what you should be gettin.
Is this the one your talking about?








looks kinda cheap to me. altho the built in pump is pretty cool.. If your going to go with that one I would suggest upping to the 24w version. its only a litle more and is going to be more effective with your size tank.


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

Sparkles the Wonder Bunny said:


> I'm new to this UV crap. But I saw a 9w from petsmart that works with as a powerhead. Its recommened for a 53 gal but it should be enough for a 90. I think.


I think for that size tank you need one 2x that wattage. I think 18w is what you should be gettin.
Is this the one your talking about?








looks kinda cheap to me. altho the built in pump is pretty cool.. If your going to go with that one I would suggest upping to the 24w version. its only a litle more and is going to be more effective with your size tank.
[/quote]
Thats the one I saw.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah. for the price up to the larger one if thats the brand your going to go with. It was like 10 bucks more and more then 2X the power. I'm actully kinda likeing the fact that those are an all in one unit. I can see however there may be some issue with the filter element clogging up since it will be sucking water straght from the tank instead of from the pump return like most UV's are.


----------



## ICEMAN330824 (May 30, 2006)

MAN I AM A FAN OF GREAT PRICES BUT "YOU GET WHAT YOU PAY FOR" I PERSONALLY WOULDN'T BUY THAT ALL IN ONE UNIT, B/C IT LOOKS LIKE IT WILL EVENTUALLY CAUSE PROBLEMS, AND IT LOOKS CHEAP. I WOULD JUST BUY A 9WATT TURBO TWIST FOR LIKE 50-80 BUCKS ON E-BAY OR 80 ON DOCTORS FOSTERS AND SMITH.COM AND PUT IT ON A POWERHEAD. I JUST PUT ONE ON MY 30 GALLON A WEEK AGO AND I LOVE IT. IF I WAS YOU ID JUST SAVE UP FOR ONE. GOOD INVESTMENT.

HERES A PIC OF MINE ON MY TANK.....

View attachment 110608


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Sparkles the Wonder Bunny said:


> From personal experience, I would NEVER reccomend buying a jebo/odyessa product....ever.
> Save up and get a turbo twist. I have one on each of my tanks now. Excellent results.


From personal exp I would say the exact opisite. They work just as well as name brand and cost less then half. My tank is set up with mostly Odyssea products and everything works great. Clean, clear water, 0 water problems. Silent operation. 
I set up my whole tank fish included for less then he cost of an eheim filter.

Could you elaborate on your problems with odyssea products?
[/quote]

Certainly,
Bought a 48" t5 ho fixture from aquatraders (basically the same thing as jebo/odyessa. they are the importer of them) Anyways, it wasnt 48". the bulbs were like 43", never said anything about that. Poorest packing job ever. Customer service is total sh*t. Lady on the phone was pleasant till she was knew I had a problem then she became very defensive. I asked for a refund and she said they only way I would see a cent is from UPS because they wouldnt give me my money back. Im sure some of their stuff is ok, and yes its very cheap, but they are exptrmly deceptive, and their customer service is total poo. I still dont know if ill ever see than $150 or not...
You set up your whole tank for less than the cost of an eheim filter? So you set up your tank for less than 60-70$??


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I see. So your issue is more with the CS of aqua traders and their misrepensations. I can understand the issue with the lenght of the bulbs. The T5's in my fixture are fullsized so I can't say what happened with yours. 
Perhaps Aquatraders are selling knock offs of the knockoffs. 
In what I have found the Odyssea product line are built with more care and quality then with the Jebo line. Even in the same filter "model" there are slight quality differances. example on the CFS4 the Jebo branded one is made with cheaper plastic and does not have swivle outlets. Wehre the oddysea has the swivels and is made out of same quality plastic as say a fluval or eheim. 
I do aggree the packaging leaves some for want. But over all my exp has been great with the products that I received. And really once its out of the box who cares about packaging. I however did not get them thru aqua traders. (there are other importers of Jebo/ody/life tech products I've gone to a few lfs's in the int district here in seattle and they sell almost exclusivly jebo/ody/Life tech.) but rather other online retailers.

When I say I got my set up for less then a eheim. I'm referring to a 2028 or a pro 3 since thats the comparable filter to my cannister. and those I see selling for around 300 bucks.

I did read your review of Aquatraders and was wondering what brand lights they were selling you. oh yeah.

i've noticed the flush mount ones are a little cheap looking when viewed online. the metals are pretty solid tho. I've dropped mine behind the tank a couple times and its come out unscratched.


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

Sparkles the Wonder Bunny said:


> I see. So your issue is more with the CS of aqua traders and their misrepensations. I can understand the issue with the lenght of the bulbs. The T5's in my fixture are fullsized so I can't say what happened with yours.
> Perhaps Aquatraders are selling knock offs of the knockoffs.
> In what I have found the Odyssea product line are built with more care and quality then with the Jebo line. Even in the same filter "model" there are slight quality differances. example on the CFS4 the Jebo branded one is made with cheaper plastic and does not have swivle outlets. Wehre the oddysea has the swivels and is made out of same quality plastic as say a fluval or eheim.
> I do aggree the packaging leaves some for want. But over all my exp has been great with the products that I received. And really once its out of the box who cares about packaging. I however did not get them thru aqua traders. (there are other importers of Jebo/ody/life tech products I've gone to a few lfs's in the int district here in seattle and they sell almost exclusivly jebo/ody/Life tech.) but rather other online retailers.
> ...


so your saying you have one of the 216w 48" odyessa/jebo t5 fixtures and the bulbs are approx 47"? If so, measure them again, they will be @ 43" bulbs. My fixture was metal, but the over all construction was total garbage. I sent it back and got a current extreme, the 2 fixtures arnt even in the same leauge.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Ex0dus said:


> I see. So your issue is more with the CS of aqua traders and their misrepensations. I can understand the issue with the lenght of the bulbs. The T5's in my fixture are fullsized so I can't say what happened with yours.
> Perhaps Aquatraders are selling knock offs of the knockoffs.
> In what I have found the Odyssea product line are built with more care and quality then with the Jebo line. Even in the same filter "model" there are slight quality differances. example on the CFS4 the Jebo branded one is made with cheaper plastic and does not have swivle outlets. Wehre the oddysea has the swivels and is made out of same quality plastic as say a fluval or eheim.
> I do aggree the packaging leaves some for want. But over all my exp has been great with the products that I received. And really once its out of the box who cares about packaging. I however did not get them thru aqua traders. (there are other importers of Jebo/ody/life tech products I've gone to a few lfs's in the int district here in seattle and they sell almost exclusivly jebo/ody/Life tech.) but rather other online retailers.
> ...


so your saying you have one of the 216w 48" odyessa/jebo t5 fixtures and the bulbs are approx 47"? If so, measure them again, they will be @ 43" bulbs. My fixture was metal, but the over all construction was total garbage. I sent it back and got a current extreme, the 2 fixtures arnt even in the same leauge.
[/quote]

Well I think we got different models thats for sure. I haven't measured the bulbs but I'm fairly certain they are the standard size. Lenght wise. 
I will double check that tonight. 
But yeah. I've had no problems with the construction or quality of mine.


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

alcas74 said:


> I'm new to this UV crap. But I saw a 9w from petsmart that works with as a powerhead. Its recommened for a 53 gal but it should be enough for a 90. I think.


I think for that size tank you need one 2x that wattage. I think 18w is what you should be gettin.
Is this the one your talking about?








looks kinda cheap to me. altho the built in pump is pretty cool.. If your going to go with that one I would suggest upping to the 24w version. its only a litle more and is going to be more effective with your size tank.
[/quote]
Thats the one I saw.
[/quote]
I know this is an old post but I actually bought the one's from Petsmart. I bought one 24w (for my 90gal) and one 9w (for my 45gal). I returned the 9w for another 24w.Reasons 1) I bought these units because petsmart has a great return policy if I didn't like them. 2) All in one unit, one plug. 3) very clean looking no extra tubing. I also don't like the fact of running any water tubing on the outside of my tank since its on the second floor and a leak would cause alot of problems. Tank looks great. Before I always had algae blooms and algae growing on everything. Very Happy.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

sweet thanks for the update. Keep us informed of how it does over time. I may pick one up also.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

looks like the petsmart one comes with some type of sponge on the intake which will block all the crap coming in since its sucking directly from the tank..def keeps us posted on how its working for you im thinkin about getting one


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

how much was the uv. ? alcas74


----------



## AE Aquatics (Alex) (Jan 15, 2006)

Fresh2salt said:


> how much was the uv. ? alcas74


The 24w is 49 and the 9w was 29. I wouldn't get the 9 get a 24.


----------

